

Ask YC: Recommend a good Managed Host - shadowen77

We are Coders not System Admins, and all we need is a basic PHP/Apache/Sendmail server. We went with a Fully Managed VPS, because we figured it was worth the extra dough for the Managed option so an expert Admin could do the initial setup and most importantly fix things when they break.<p>We went with Acunett's Managed VPS based on recommendations from WebHostingTalk. Unfortunately, their service can be agonizingly slow at times ( &#62; 48 hours for simple issues), and they have a frustrating habit of fixing things without telling us:  a) why X suddenly went down after months of uptime, and b) what they're going to do to prevent X from occurring again.<p>We're in Alpha now but I cannot imagine having to put up with this poor response-time with paying customers. Surely there's a way to get better service than this without hiring our own sysadmin? Any advice or recommendations?
======
rantfoil
Slicehost. Great tutorials on their website (you should use these even if you
don't use slicehost), great service, fast response times, great UI on the
admin panels, and run by hackers. The UI is great. I can't say enough great
things about it -- got a machine up and running in an evening.

~~~
lakeeffect
Also very good price at slicehost. If you need to grow your slice you push a
button and it configures it.

